# Raw fed dogs grow slower?



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

I read somewhere that dog's on a raw diet grow/mature slower than dogs on kibble. How true is this? I recently received a picture of Logan's brother from the breeder. His head seems a lot bigger and more mature than Logan's, even though Logan is the heavier boned pup of the two. His brother almost looks like an adult dog, whereas Logan still has a puppy face, so I was wondering if this is because the growth of the bone structure is just a bit behind that of his brother, or something like that..... ???


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They are growing naturally instead of having a boost with all the bad things that are in kibble. Yes, naturally raised puppies will grow slower than their counterparts.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they mature more slowly.....when fed raw....and what robin said. they are growing naturally....


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Which of course actually makes raw feeding safer for giant breeds, such as Great Danes, Irish Wolfhounds, Deer Hounds, and the like-- in the end, their legs will be much stronger and less prone to orthopedic problems. : )

I don't have the giant breeds (or even large), but I know my Springer Spaniel is much larger than she should be, because we started her out on "puppy food." She probably has a larger breed in there too-- we think retriever-- but still...

I can hardly wait to start our next puppy on raw from the day we bring her home!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

All our mature slowly - even the shelties. My 2 1/2 year old collie still has a puppy look to him and is waiting on his grown up coat. 

Liz


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you

I'm just impatient..can't wait to see what he will eventually look like when fully grown.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have had the opportunity to compare Iorveth to two of his siblings. A brother and a sister. I am not entirely sure on what they are fed because the sister is owned by someone I have never spoken with and the brother is owned by someone from another country and the language barrier can be... difficult. All three are from the same litter and Iorveth is, like Logan, the smaller but bigger boned of the three. They are all 6.5 months old and, while they all still look like puppies, they are at "different stages". However, to be honest, the growth, coordination, and maturity of Xolos seems to be very different from your "normal" breeds so I am not sure how they would be in comparison to a GSD. 

Buck, however, is still packing on muscle and he turned 2 on Easter Sunday of this year. He is still getting thicker and his head is still changing. I have not had any of his littermates to compare him to but have seen many different males from his breeder.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My Dane girls have grown up slower and steadier than other Dane puppies of the same age. Panda is about 20 months old now and is about the same size as her best bud Addi who is 13 months (kibble fed). Granted they're from different lines altogether but I can just tell that Panda has always had more even growth. 

I much prefer raw fed growth than kibble, as I have experience with both.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have had the opportunity to compare Iorveth to two of his siblings. A brother and a sister. I am not entirely sure on what they are fed because the sister is owned by someone I have never spoken with and the brother is owned by someone from another country and the language barrier can be... difficult. All three are from the same litter and Iorveth is, like Logan, the smaller but bigger boned of the three. They are all 6.5 months old and, while they all still look like puppies, they are at "different stages". However, to be honest, the growth, coordination, and maturity of Xolos seems to be very different from your "normal" breeds so I am not sure how they would be in comparison to a GSD.
> 
> Buck, however, is still packing on muscle and he turned 2 on Easter Sunday of this year. He is still getting thicker and his head is still changing. I have not had any of his littermates to compare him to but have seen many different males from his breeder.


What is a Xolo? Never heard of that breed before. Is it the one in your signature?


----------

